# I Think I Have Mbuna Cichlids. Question On Food And Care.



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I think I have mbuna Cichlids I have read on the net that they need a high fiber diet. Right now they are eating the foods below. Do I need to add diffrent items for them?

I feed them twice a day right now, I rotate what I feed them but I don't have any order. I also have other fish living with them right now. So they all pretty much eat the same thing, my other fish are in my Sig and they are all in the same tank.
Frozen Brine shrimp, blood worms, beef hearts, krill and Frozen Super Carnivore. (Omega One)
I Also Feed Freeze Dried Bloodworms, krill, brine shrimp and tubfliex worms. (Hikari and omega one I have them both)
I feed Hikari Gold, Omega One Medium Cichlid Sticks and Shrimp Pellets.
I feed wardelys Tropical Fish Flakes.
I also have Raw Fresh Shrimp and silversides.
I also have different types of Algae wafers that they will eat also.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Dont feed them any meet based foods , so no kril shrimp or bloodies 
Get yourself NLS (new life spectrum ) cichlid pellets , http://www.bigalsonline.com/productDetailsPage.mtw?productId=9690881&source=ComparisonShopping_Google&CAWELAID=388704405
I use thera a and i never had problems with any kind of sickness








Here is my community tank 



I used lots of foods but NLS are the best , after few days i could see better colouration


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

The problem I have is that I put them in a tank with a other fish, and so far everyone is getting along pretty good. I have no way of making sure they dont eat other foods. I didnt do much research, I wasnt planning on getting them but I did ( Kids liked teh colors at the store) The person at the store said no problem to the foods I was feeding my other fish they will be fine. Now I am seeing that may not be the case. I do feed them Ciclid pellets also.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

well as long as u feed them cichlids pellets they should be good







NLS is good to enhance colors .


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah two diffrent types


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

post pics , we can help you to Id them


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I have tried to take tons of pics and they all come out blurry. And as far as NLS Pellets go they are hard to find around here.


----------

